# Another MALE! I think



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 2, 2015)

So let this one go and I'm thinking it's hermie has both.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1422931225.853781.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1422931402.050185.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1422931410.278737.jpg


For those not keeping track that's 0 Females all 6 males. BC Bud depot Fire OG BX3




What you say?


----------



## kaotik (Feb 2, 2015)

yup

sorry man ..dunno what exactly it is (herm/male/?  *i lean herm.. like full blown hermie)  but it aint a female, and nothing i'd keep around


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2015)

That's a boy.  I do not see anything in the first picture that looks like pistils.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 3, 2015)

Boys will be boys, agree with kaotik and THG.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 3, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> That's a boy.  I do not see anything in the first picture that looks like pistils.


really eh?
first pic looks kinda he/she to me. rather than full blown male.
 hard to tell much from the others.


regardless, it's junk.

*on the bright side; nice healthy plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah...looks 100% male to me.  I really see no signs of the fine white hairs that denote pistils, just new growth, which does look somewhat like pistils.  That is one of the reasons that males can fool you for a bit sometimes.  

I would destroy that as soon as possible if you have not already.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 4, 2015)

Was killed as soon as Kaotik agreed with me


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm sorry you've had such horrible germ fem/male ratio.  

One time I did regulars, and got 9 out of 12 FEM's!! I was very lucky. Awhile back I got 1 out of like 12, but since then I've gotten really good at cloning and haven't lost a strain that I didn't want to let go. So I still have that one awesome one, which turned out to be a phenomenal pheno by the way!  

Head up, you'll strike gold soon! Personally, I've never had a problem with Fem seeds...nanners here and there a couple times, but I believe that was due to stress on my error. But, I've had a really odd hermie batch with one run of regs. 


Sorry, just rambling now


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 5, 2015)

I got some regulars coming from sub rosa Blackbird F2 .

I also never had a bad fem seed


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2015)

LOL and I try to stay away from fem seeds if possible....just because of problems.  Do not get too relaxed with fem seeds either.  A while ago, I got some seeds because a Blue Thai "fem" that I had in the back of the closet sprouted and opened pollen sacs before I realized my fem was indeed a full-blown male.


----------

